# New Husqvarna T435



## 63012753 (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone purchased the Husqvarna T435 low weight tree care chain saw? It is advertised at 35.2 cc/2.0 hp with either a 12" or 14" bar and weights only 7.5 lbs. My local dealer is getting one this week and asking $314.00. I know this is a new model but wondering if anyone has any experience with these. I'm a happy Husky owner with a 575 XP and want a lighter saw for limbing.

Thanks:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BobL (Mar 27, 2010)

63012753 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Husqvarna T435 low weight tree care chain saw? It is advertised at 35.2 cc/2.0 hp with either a 12" or 14" bar and weights only 7.5 lbs. My local dealer is getting one this week and asking $314.00. I know this is a new model but wondering if anyone has any experience with these. I'm a happy Husky owner with a 575 XP and want a lighter saw for limbing.
> 
> Thanks:greenchainsaw:



I think you have this posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## 63012753 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Sorry*

Thanks,

I've reposted in the Chainsaw Forum.

Sorry


----------

